# My Fenris died a week ago today



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run free Fenris


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

They take a piece of our hearts when they go but remain in our hearts forever. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

So sorry for your loss!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss of Fenris.
My thoughts are with you.

I added him to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List. 

Godspeed Fenris


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am very sorry for your loss of Fenris.
> My thoughts are with you.
> 
> I added him to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List.
> ...


Thank you! They say a toy is never truly happy unless its loved by a child. I say that a man never knows true love until he is loved by, and loves, a golden. What an amazing breed!

I couldn't replace Fenris with another golden. He's my only golden and likely will always be. My upcoming dog is 1/2 Golden, 1/2 Labrador Retriever. So I won't be on this board, as its for Goldens only.


----------



## TrumpetsGo (Jul 22, 2016)

im so sorry for your loss.. somehow you gain an angel, run free fenris...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wolfeye said:


> Thank you! They say a toy is never truly happy unless its loved by a child. I say that a man never knows true love until he is loved by, and loves, a golden. What an amazing breed!
> 
> I couldn't replace Fenris with another golden. He's my only golden and likely will always be. My upcoming dog is 1/2 Golden, 1/2 Labrador Retriever. So I won't be on this board, as its for Goldens only.



You are more than welcome to stay with us, we'd like for you and your new dog to.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You are more than welcome to stay with us, we'd like for you and your new dog to.


Thank you, I will hang around.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wolfeye said:


> Thank you! They say a toy is never truly happy unless its loved by a child. I say that a man never knows true love until he is loved by, and loves, a golden. What an amazing breed!
> 
> I couldn't replace Fenris with another golden. He's my only golden and likely will always be. My upcoming dog is 1/2 Golden, 1/2 Labrador Retriever. So I won't be on this board, as its for Goldens only.


I am so sorry, losing them hurts.

But you are always welcome here on this board, and we would love to celebrate your new pup when you get him/her. Please stay with us. Many board members have other dogs, or no Golden at all!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. Fly free sweetie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wolfeye said:


> Thank you, I will hang around.


Great to hear you are, we have members who have golden mixes, other breeds of dogs, horses, cats, chickens, you name it. Everyone is welcome.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

So sorry for you loss of your beautiful boy Fenris... :crying::frown2:

_"The saddest moment in life is when the one who gave you the best memories becomes a memory!"_


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss..


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Wolfeye said:


> Came back from vacation to a very lethargic dog. Severe anemia. He had a transfusion, and that seemed to help him, but eventually a heart attack ended his recovery. Not sure what it was that got him. He had a cancerous tumor removed 5 months ago. Suspect that had something to do with it.
> 
> Farewell, my sweet puppytoes.


I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Fenris. You are so very right when you say "I say that a man never knows true love until he is loved by, and loves, a golden. What an amazing breed!" Rest easy sweet boy... Hugs


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss but Fenris will stay in your heart forever. Hugs.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Run free sweetie x


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

May the love and special memories you shared with your beloved Ferris warm your heart and ease your pain in time. Goldens' are very special...they take a piece of our hearts with us when they leave us, only to wait to return that piece to us when we meet again. I am so, sorry for your loss.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May your happy memories see you through this very difficult time.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

ahh...I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wolfeye*



Wolfeye said:


> Thank you! They say a toy is never truly happy unless its loved by a child. I say that a man never knows true love until he is loved by, and loves, a golden. What an amazing breed!
> 
> I couldn't replace Fenris with another golden. He's my only golden and likely will always be. My upcoming dog is 1/2 Golden, 1/2 Labrador Retriever. So I won't be on this board, as its for Goldens only.


Wolfeye: I am so very sorry about Fenris. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him. This forum is NOT for Goldens only. Many of us have rescued dogs that are a mix or other breeds. I have an adopted Golden, Tucker might be a mix and a Samoyed.
Please stay with us.


----------



## sam and coopers mom (Aug 14, 2016)

*Fenris*

I am so sorry for the loss of your special friend Fenris. They are quite special and I hope that Sam has found him and they are running like the wind together.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

I want to take a moment and thank you all for the kind words. They truly touched me, every single one of them. I get to meet the new puppy this weekend - it's a 4 hour drive from where I live. He'll be coming home Labor Day weekend and I am taking the whole week off to welcome him to his new home. 

It's been so weird, coming home to nobody, to not having to go outside before bed, to not have someone constantly either at my feet or begging for more petting. Well, weird isn't the word. It's more a great pall of sadness with each realization of "oh, he's not here any more" and that I'm "free" to do whatever I want...

Except do something with Fenris, which is what I want to do more than anything else.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear you are bringing a new pup home, it will help your heart heal in many ways. 

I know all too well what you're saying. 
I've had two for many years, I had to let my girl go in March due to cancer. Her absence has really changed our household, the dynamics and routines are different, off balance so to speak. My boy is different, it's a big adjustment for us all. 



Travel safely, looking forward to seeing pictures of your new little one.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

I am happy, Wolfeye, that you´re getting a new puppy to share your love. And Carolina Mom, it certainly changes our routine when our fur baby leaves us. Off balance as you put it. I understand how you feel "free" but void. Last week I finally realized after 8 months since Mel left me that I didn´t actually need the huge space next to me where she used to huddle under my work desk. So now I conveniently have my filing cabinet next to me within reach but of course there is no fur tummy to warm my feet. I´m still adjusting.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Another missing thing is cleanup duty. Me, the wife, and 2 kids all eat regular meals at the dinner table with Fenris constantly "on duty" under the table to catch anything that fell on the floor. Plus he was gainfully employed as pre-dishwasher whenever we had dog-appropriate meals.

Mind you, Fenris considered ALL meals dog-appropriate.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Wolfeye said:


> Another missing thing is cleanup duty. Me, the wife, and 2 kids all eat regular meals at the dinner table with Fenris constantly "on duty" under the table to catch anything that fell on the floor. Plus he was gainfully employed as pre-dishwasher whenever we had dog-appropriate meals.
> 
> Mind you, Fenris considered ALL meals dog-appropriate.


So sorry for your loss. Can't wait to see the new puppy. Both our Goldens we have had always pre washed the dishes. Jake did it all the time. Then one day Chloe started as if Jake was speaking to her from the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

“What we once enjoyed and deeply loved we can never lose, For all that we love deeply becomes a part of us.”

--Helen Keller--



I just love that quote. Fenris lives on in my heart and memory.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

But the page of the calendar turns, and into my life comes this cutie. I love him already.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I do too, feel it's very true. 
I believe all my bridge kids are still a part of me because they and their memories live on within me and I believe one day we will be reunited.

So glad your new little guy is helping heal your heart and bringing joy back into your life.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss of Fenris, and hope the new pup (who is very cute) will help.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Just one more time,
let me pet your furry head
just one more time,
let's cuddle up in bed
Just one more time, 
Let me throw the stick,
Just one more time,
You, before you were sick.

Gods, I miss him so much...


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Reading the newest posts about Buddy and Ax made me think, once again, about my own loss. This time, in context with the upcoming holiday. For was there ever a golden born who didn't love Thanksgiving? Fenris adored ALL cooking, mind you. He spent more time in the kitchen than any other room it seemed, even though he wasn't allowed in the kitchen. More of a loose guideline, so he believed. 

It's hard, knowing his big golden furry head won't be there this year. He loved it. A day full of good food, and his humans all home with him all day long. What could be better than that?

Here's a pic, of him, Thanksgiving 2013. He is practicing "stay out of the kitchen" with his buddy, a cat named ChinaCat.


----------



## sterling18 (Oct 31, 2016)

Fenris, probably like all Goldens, were excellent helpers in the kitchen and masters at taking care of fallen items. My Scout was a master chef sometimes.

Congrats on your new pup. What a heart stealer.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I love how, even with such a clear boundary, Fenris' feet are creeping into the kitchen. Pilgrim used to that, too. 
Your new pup is beautiful.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes I do love those paws just inside the kitchen. Fenris was a good boy. Mel would have gone off with the bag of chewy bones in his reach.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*New pup*

Just found your thread on your new puppy!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-retriever-breeds/427642-puppy-bagheera-week-one.html


----------



## Allee (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Fenris. I know what you're going through and I truly feel for you. I'm glad you decided to stay on the forum. Congratulations on your little cutie, he'll do his best to help you heal.


----------

